# Image displays wrong.



## Bend The Light (Apr 24, 2011)

I have this photo which looks absolutely fine when shown in Windows, and on Flickr, etc.

Here is a screen shot from Picture Viewer...



Picture OK by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Now when I uploaded this to Facebook, or when I use it as a windows wallpaper (and possibly in one or two other places) it looks like this (a screenshot of my desktop with image as wallpaper)...



picture rubbish by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Now why would that be the case?

Lots of other images from the day were fine. I did have this once before with an image I uploaded to a competition website...looked great on my computer, but was nasty like this on the website...no end of uploads would sort it...


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2011)

Not being a Flickr/Facebook member, I'm just guessing that either you or Flickr/Facebook have a setting that only allows a certain size image.  Even if you upload a 4000x2560 image, something resizes it to a much smaller file, say, 1000x640 pixels.  When you enlarge that smaller file up to fill your screen, the pixelation really shows up.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Not being a Flickr/Facebook member, I'm just guessing that either you or Flickr/Facebook have a setting that only allows a certain size image.  Even if you upload a 4000x2560 image, something resizes it to a much smaller file, say, 1000x640 pixels.  When you enlarge that smaller file up to fill your screen, the pixelation really shows up.


 
Think it is to do with Facebook resizing, yes. Working on something now...will post when I sort it if it works ok. 

Cheers


----------



## joealcantar (Apr 24, 2011)

Look at the file size, it looks like it got resized when you brought it into Facebook so if you try to blow it up it will show the noise. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 24, 2011)

Resize facebook photos to 720px on the longest side. That will make them display the best and won't suffer from as much IQ loss from compression. For your monitor, try finding out the resolution you use, and then cropping the photo to that exact resolution. Save it as a different file, and apply that to your desktop. It may fix the problem. 

Also, are you running Windows ME or something?


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 24, 2011)

Just for info, I resized using Save for Web to 1024px wide and it now looks fine. Obviously facebook and my desktop didn't like the size it was and resized badly. 

Windows XP, O hey Tyler.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 24, 2011)

If you resize your facebook photos to 720px on the longest edge, they'll look better. I promise.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 25, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> If you resize your facebook photos to 720px on the longest edge, they'll look better. I promise.


 
Yes, I might do that...I just got out of the habit of having a dozen different versions of an image for all the differeent things. There's something to be said for standardisation, I reckon!


----------

